
Scaleway Object Storage - benji13
https://www.scaleway.com/object-storage/
======
julia_evance
According to their recent meetup events, it shouldn't be a surprise if it is
powered by OpenIO software ([https://www.openio.io/](https://www.openio.io/))

After their shitty Riak backed product, they chose yet another technology
that, I hope, will finally let users retrieve their data after a few months.
But still, not a word about how it works or why they chose that or another
technology.

Maybe it's because they want to be able to let the product die in case of a
technical fail, not communicate about it and blame the vendor, like they
already did in the past with Riak.

